# Greetings from Plano, TX



## mwiseman (Mar 15, 2011)

Brothers one and all,

I am so very thankful I stumbled across this site; I've been a bit under the weather and it is certainly most uplifting to be connected to those who would otherwise remain at a perpetual distance.....There are times, such as when one is not quite 100%, that knowing you are out there...well, it makes all the difference in this world. Many heartfelt thanks. But enough of that.....be assured I'm not on my last leg!!!!:thumbup:

I hope I can contribute to this forum and provide a bit of substance for y'all as well.

Fraternally,
​


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to MoT!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome Noble Wiseman!!!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

